# Sunstar's Quiet - I'll tell you why.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Back a while ago, some of you may recall, I had purchased black worms for my fish as a treat. I had contemplated culturing them. but the leeches and the upkeep on them seriously turned me off. I fed a few and disposed of the rest.

I fed the black worms as a treat to my bettas, Pion, Perihex, Hydrax, Altihex, Kaon and I think Uraya. 5 of those betta have become sick. Three have died.

Kaon
Perihex
Altihex

Two are in serious condition

Hydrax 
Pion

Uraya has been closely monitored. I am uncertian if he was fed them since of the group, he's been the only one not to fall dangerously ill.

Pion I have left in his home tank. Comfortable, warm and filtered. Hydrax is in the hospital. Warm and regular water changes

I had dosed the whole tank system with Prazipro back in may, then a few weeks later I noticed bettas becoming listless. At first I thought it was water issues, but it was only certian fish. I am m onitoring the communities closely and so far no other illness.

Pion developed dropsy around June 4th or 5th I was checking up on health as I had just lost Perihex and Kaon the day before. I noticed very slightly raised scales on him and began treatment.

I bawled my eyes out. I just could not bear seeing this happening to fish I loved so much. Losing Kaon broke my heart. Losing Perihex disappointed me. Seeing my pink Pion falling ill was pushing me over the edge in frustration. Treatments on the others failed miserably and I was debating on simply euthanising him. But there is a remote chance that cure can be effected is treated early.

Pion, unlike the others, has fought it all the way. Although between the 7th and 10th he was really sulky, didn't use his fin on his most swolen side and seemed worse.

After that he seemed to want to swim around more. He never stopped eating, and would eat the anti-biotic pellets. His scales are still raised and I am still hanging onto the hope he may come through. Hoping for the best, but expecting the worst.

He has been very responsive to me. Swimming around, swimming over to me. Demanding food. he is not flaring or anything like that. his scales are still a mess. is there hope?

Every night before bed, I wish him a get well and rest well. it sounds stupid, but I tell him how much I love him and that he can do it, he can pull through, he just needs to fight.

Is there a chance?

the two pics I've taken, albeit blurry, should hopefully show the sickness. I took them this morning. He was not co-operative with me. he also likes munching on his fins and tail.

Treatment: maracyn and Maracyn two, Epsom salts, Anti-bacterial medicated fish food. And occasionally Maracyn coated treats.



















I've had a rough time, mostly due to this illness. I love my bettas and I have lost far too many to this and some... stupidity on my part.

Send him healing energy, please.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear that sunstar, I really hope the remaining fish get better. Could you tell us all where you got the worms so we can make sure not to get them from there?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the loss. Dont blame yourself, and don't lose hope.

I'm praying for ya and the little guys.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Big Al's Oakville.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your losses Sunstar.

It's just another bump in the road. Hang in there!


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

This is such a horrible experience to go through, hope pion pulls through. Is it common for live foods to be bad and kill of fish? 

When I first started keep Tanganyikans everyone was all hyped about feeding live foods. I started hatching brine shrimp in hopes of feeding it to some fry but after about 14 hours I think the brine shrimp went bad. It stunk up the entire house something awful...

Ever since... freeze dried/frozen bbs/crushed flakes. I'm done trying to live feed.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I feed microworms and vinegar eels and BBS quite regularily. Apparently black worms have been known for it. I believe in live foods being beneficial. but like processed food for humans, occasionally you get a bad batch.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey sun... I've been down that road a few times before with betta. I dunno... They just get the worst of the worst it seems. 

I've got fish in my house that are 7-8 years plus! But my betta never seem to get sucha good streak...

It is upsetting and frustrating for sure. I send my well wishes and good luck <3


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Sunstar! 

I've never really had any sort of success with healing ill fishes, but I hope they pull through for you.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

i think dropsy is the worst thing that can happen to you fish..i watched my daughters dwarf gourami for a week hoping that it would get better...maybe someone on here has had a fish recover and may have some idea how to help your bettas. i hope you are lucky and all you are doing will work and they get better


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Pion's not looking partilcularily happy tihs morning, but it is early. I do hope he'll pull through, poor beast.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I too had a big loss shortly after getting into freshwater and I know how upsetting it is. *Hugs*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's hoping it works out well.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't bombard the poor guy with too many meds! Stick to your water changes and maybe raise the temperature a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've heard the Maracyn 1+2 were usually combined to fight it. and the other stuff was to get med into him. 

His scales are lowering and his colour is returning.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is good news indeed. I mean your betta recovering from dropsy. Sorry about your other betta though.
Betta (the ornamental ones) are prone to get dropsys. They have been inbreed so badly that their genetic makeup is weaker than the other fish. So they are more supseptable to sickness. That how I think if it anyway.
You seem to be doing the right thing. Just becareful that you are feeding sparingly with live food. Any food left uneaten even for a few hours can turn your tank upside down. Even if they are eaten. Some fish will spit them back out 20 mins later, so you might not be around to see that happens and do your cleanup. As a result, I only feed live food, when I am sure that my tanks are over filtered.
Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Black worms and tubifex have been suspect as far as I'm concerned. Lots of others such as daphnia, bloodworms mosquito larvae and white worms have never posed a problem for me. Live foods aren't a good choice in a tank that is heavily filtered; too much of it will end up in the filter. Live foods are about 90% water so you really need to feed much more (about 10X as much) to match the quantity of dry food. Hopefully the meds will help and the fish will recover. 
Keep in mind that if you buy adult bettas, you shouldn't expect too long of a life out of them. The fish only live about 2 years and they use up a good chunk of that getting to adulthood.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your fish. It's very, very stressful. 

I hope your remaining guys get better soon.


----------

